# How Do I Download from Amazon/Kindle to my Computer, Directly?



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi  -- I travel enough that I feel I might want to download an additional book on my journey.  If I find myself in a non-Whispernet area (Europe or the Orient), how do I get the Kindle Book from the Amazon Kindle website to my computer so that I can then transfer it the rest of the way to my Kindle via USB.

Regards, George  (owner of Die_Kindlmaus)


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You need to have access via a laptop or something.  Go to "Manage My Kindle", at the bottom is your recent orders (I assume that you've purchased something via the web for your Kindle).  Click on the plus sign by the name of the book, and it will expand to show more info.  Click on "Download to Computer".  Note where you save the file to (depends on your browser settings).  Then connect your Kindle via USB, and copy the file to your 'documents' folder on the Kindle or SD card.


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi -- Thanks;  that is just what I am looking for (Gee, I dropped that preposition!).

George


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

> Gee, I dropped that preposition!).


Let me get that for you. We cant leave these things laying about, safety hazard ya' know.


----------

